# Furry Convention



## DeviantJunior326 (Feb 13, 2021)

So, I recently found out that I'm a furry. However, I've also heard of furry conventions, but I've never been to one because where I live is more on the conservative side. Keeping things traditional and stuff. Can someone give me some insights on what does it feel like to be in one of those conventions? (please don't tease me for being new, I just want to know how does it feel to be in the convention)


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 14, 2021)

This thread's got pretty much all the info!

Be sure to give my post a like too! ; )



			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/my-thoughts-on-furry-conventions.1671317/
		



Overall, it feels good to be around other people that are also into the same weird stuff you are, and liberating that you can open up a side of yourself you normally can't! And fun to be around real life cartoon animals! Also exhausting from all the events and browsing, but worth it!


----------



## KobiTheFox (Feb 21, 2021)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> This thread's got pretty much all the info!
> 
> Be sure to give my post a like too! ; )
> 
> ...


Haven't been to one yet but I like the idea that if you have a fursuit you can go wild as nobody will know who you are unless you showed your face at some point or are a popufur


----------



## dhi (Feb 21, 2021)

DeviantJunior326 said:


> So, I recently found out that I'm a furry. However, I've also heard of furry conventions, but I've never been to one because where I live is more on the conservative side. Keeping things traditional and stuff. Can someone give me some insights on what does it feel like to be in one of those conventions? (please don't tease me for being new, I just want to know how does it feel to be in the convention)


For some reason, with a fursuit, it cures all social problems. Your in a new body. It is surreal. Conventions are a great place to meet friends, and it lets you meet people of your own kind. 10/10 would recommend


----------



## Einuko (Feb 24, 2021)

DeviantJunior326 said:


> So, I recently found out that I'm a furry. However, I've also heard of furry conventions, but I've never been to one because where I live is more on the conservative side. Keeping things traditional and stuff. Can someone give me some insights on what does it feel like to be in one of those conventions? (please don't tease me for being new, I just want to know how does it feel to be in the convention)


I'm in a similar situation with conventions- always wanted to go, but never had the finances/ motivation to actually take a look. Perhaps I should change that when things eventually start up again in a year or two (or three, who knows at this point).


----------

